# Tips For Buying A Used RV



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

If your in the market for a used RV, the most important thing you can do, is DO YOUR HOMEWORK!

A used RV, much like a vehicle, will have depreciated in value, even if its less than a year old and hardly used. That's not great news if your selling one, but it is great new is your a potential buyer. 

You should take the time to go over a used RV/Camper with a fine toothed comb, regardless if its at a dealer or individual.

Typically you will get some kind of warranty from a dealer, which is good, if they honor it. If you buy from a private party, you will have no warranty, but you can also find some pretty good deals that way too. As long as you know what to look for and check everything out, you will be fine.

Take the time to test each of the appliances to make sure that they are all in good working order. Some of these items include the water pump, water heater, fridge, oven, microwave, electrical. If everything is in working order and you are dealing with an honest person, they will be happy to allow you the time to check everything.

Do some homework before you visit your local RV dealer or individual, and get an idea of what your looking for, and what options they come with. Then check the NADA to get an idea of pricing, so you know ahead of time what the range should be.

It would not be a bad idea to create yourself a small checklist of things to test when you go. Here are some good starters:

Exterior - Dents, dings, scratches, stains 

Leaks - Stained walls, check all the corners. Soft spots around windows

Lighting - Are all the lights in working order? 

A/C - If you are able to, run the air conditioner for a fewminutes and make sure it stays cool. 

Tires - Check the tires for wear and cracking 

Refrigerator - Takes about 3 hours, but should stay cold and freezer to be icy cold using both propane and electric. If your planning in advance a time to visit, ask the owner to turn them on to show its working. 

Stove/Oven- Light the oven and stove top burners. 

Water - Check all the water faucets and inspect for leaks around the pump and other areas.

Holding Tanks - Run some water into them and check for leaks 

Bathroom - Is it big enough for what you need?

Windows - Do they all work properly? Screens in tact? 

Seating - Condition of seating and/or foam cushions. Stains, tears? 

Cable- Is it wired for cable TV? 

Microwave - Does it work? 

Roof - Check for cracking on rubber roof, rust and loose screws on metal.

Furnace - Start the furnace and ensure proper functionality.

Awning - Open the awning and check condition. 

Vehicle Battery - Is there one installed? Condition? 

Manuals - Do they have the manuals for all appliances and equipment? 

There are plenty of other things that you could check to be sure of you investment, but these things will give you a head start.

Good Luck and happy camping!


----------



## trixy (Dec 28, 2009)

Another thing to consider is what is the purpose of your RV. Are you just going to camp on the weekends, or are you planning on "full-timing". How many people do you need to accomodate. How much room are you going to need for your "stuff."

This is a great blog entry by the way!!!


----------

